# I smell of beef stew



## Mark Parrott (Mar 4, 2016)

Quite an odd one this.  For quite a while now I found my urine smells a bit like beef stew.  Not only that, but my sweat smells the same.  Obviously this is before I wash & spray.  My urine is very light in colour so I wouldn't've thought it was dehydration.  I know this all sounds a bit gross, but any ideas?


----------



## Amigo (Mar 4, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Quite an odd one this.  For quite a while now I found my urine smells a bit like beef stew.  Not only that, but my sweat smells the same.  Obviously this is before I wash & spray.  My urine is very light in colour so I wouldn't've thought it was dehydration.  I know this all sounds a bit gross, but any ideas?



One look at Dr. Google and you'll see it's not that uncommon Mark. Maybe because your diet is now more protein based and that's what your body has to break down, that's the smell you'd expect?

See your doc if you have pain, colour change, difficulty passing urine or stray dogs start following you everywhere!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks, Amigo.  Thing is it's been like it since before I was diagnosed or changed diet.  I had a urine test when diagnosed & they found a small amount of protein, but blood tests showed kidney's to be fine.  I just wonder if it's the protein I can smell.  Really odd.  I don't have any pain or discoloring though.


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 4, 2016)

Before finding out I was diabetic I used to eat a lot of sugar puffs, and my pee started smelling of sugar puffs!


----------



## Amigo (Mar 4, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Thanks, Amigo.  Thing is it's been like it since before I was diagnosed or changed diet.  I had a urine test when diagnosed & they found a small amount of protein, but blood tests showed kidney's to be fine.  I just wonder if it's the protein I can smell.  Really odd.  I don't have any pain or discoloring though.



I've had proteinuria for years too Mark but never detected the smell of stew or protein.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm wondering if previously it was due to high blood sugars & now it's due to low carbing. I've heard that can produce its smells.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Mar 4, 2016)

It is usual for low carb to make your breath smell - never noticed any difference in body odour or wee.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 4, 2016)

Yes, I've noticed my breath being a bit rough at times. Plenty of mouthwash.


----------

